# Amplificador operacional desfasador



## vigo (Dic 14, 2007)

buenas soy nuevo en el foro y esta va a ser mi primera pregunta asi q voy a exponer, si hiciera algo mal o cualquier cosa me lo habisais para q lo sepa ya que estoy un poquillo perdiillo en el foro , mi duda es que tengo que hacer un amplificador operacional q desfase ondas determinados grados y no se como empezar, he leido un poco sobre los amplificador operacionales inversores y eso pero no me aclaran nada, alguien me podira dar una idea de como empezar o alguna orientacion ? Gracias!


----------



## mabauti (Dic 14, 2007)

utiliza un filtro activo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Cuando dices ondas, te refieres a una frecuencia fija o variable ?

Si la frecuencia es fija o con poca variacion, la solucion de mabauti es perfecta.
Si la frecuencia varia mucho o necesitas un desfasaje grande, busca en el foro "Retardo analogo"


----------



## vigo (Dic 16, 2007)

si el desfase es de 120 y 240 ya no me sirve el filtro activo?

y lo del retardo analogo que es esactametne es que lo estoy buscando pero no encontro nada asi claro? 

gracias y perdonen las molestias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2007)

Aqui algo como para mirar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/microfono-reverberador-violin-electrico-11240/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/integrado-circuito-anadir-desfase-pulso-10218/


----------

